# Volunteers needed for vaping study! - Johannesburg



## Ccoetzee

Howsit Guys


I've been on the forum for a while, started vaping about 2.5 years ago and I've never looked back, originally from Vape Town, now living in Joburg! I've mainly used the site for selling and buying vape goods, but now I need your help.

I work in the pharmaceutical industry as a medical scientific liaison and I meet with pulmonologists, cardiologists and internists across the country regularly. I was recently approached by a professor of pulmonology that saw me vaping and we started chatting about the pro's and con's of our habit.

He asked if I would be willing to assist him with a vaping study in my personal capacity, I agreed immediately!

In 1992 he did a study on stinkies that he wants to replicate with electronic cigarettes, the basic design involves abstaining from vaping for 12 hours (overnight) and then rocking up at the university the next morning where a few milliliters of your blood will be drawn and tested for inflammation markers. You are then put into a room with all the volunteers where you can vape as much as you want for 2 hours. The prof is still considering having non-vapers in the room whom he will also assess before and after. 

After the vape session, blood will be drawn again and tested for the same markers to see if they increased to the same degree as with the stinkies. I think this is a pretty simple and awesome study to spot the differences between old and new nicotine delivery systems. And its proudly South African!

I hope to see a good response from the community, and I will include as many participants as possible! Please PM me your details (email and cell) and I will contact you early next year, the study is due to start at the end of February or the beginning of March.

I hope this is in the right section, please tell your friends about this. Mods please feel free to move it if I got it wrong!

Thanks!

Chris Coetzee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## AhVape

Sounds like a plan, a good one at that 
Missing a "I would like to but am in Vape Town" Option

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Ccoetzee

AhVape said:


> Sounds like a plan, a good one at that
> Missing a "I would like to but am in Vape Town" Option



Ahh man, I wish we had the budget for that! If there is a possibility of expanding to other parts of the country I will let everyone know.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Maybe this can be the first study where they use more known devices and similar juice strengths . Most tests are done with cigalikes with 18mg nic. real life situation is more of a pico kit with 3mg juice. Think that is more relevant to vapers out there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## De_Stroyer

Where and When

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock

I'm in Gauteng so can't be there... but think the results would be interesting.


----------



## Ccoetzee

Warlock said:


> I'm in Gauteng so can't be there... but think the results would be interesting.



The study will be conducted at Wits University, would be awesome if you could join


----------



## Warlock

@Ccoetzee keep us posted as to where and when


----------



## Ccoetzee

Kalashnikov said:


> Maybe this can be the first study where they use more known devices and similar juice strengths . Most tests are done with cigalikes with 18mg nic. real life situation is more of a pico kit with 3mg juice. Think that is more relevant to vapers out there.



I agree! The idea is for all the participants to bring their own device, in the process of trying to source a local juice sponsor

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Warlock

Tagging @Willyza


----------



## Cobrali

Already pm'd!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## igor

Depending on dates, put me down to participate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa

I would be in this at the drop of my ill-fitting hat, however flights are expensive


----------



## Clouds4Days

Hi @Ccoetzee 
I would possibly be keen if this will be conducted during a weekend (because of work reasons) but a quick question besides that.

Blood samples will be drawn for this test.
I wanted to find out who will be taking these blood samples and after the tests have been conducted will all samples be destroyed or how does it work?
#cloning_is_real 

Regards


----------



## igor

I'm good with cloning, as long as I get two copies for my own use.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## SAVaper

I am on the far east rand, so I will not be able to get there but this is a great idea.


----------



## Scissorhands

A vape meet . . . for science, all the best with your study, look forward to the results


----------



## Ccoetzee

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi @Ccoetzee
> I would possibly be keen if this will be conducted during a weekend (because of work reasons) but a quick question besides that.
> 
> Blood samples will be drawn for this test.
> I wanted to find out who will be taking these blood samples and after the tests have been conducted will all samples be destroyed or how does it work?
> #cloning_is_real
> 
> Regards



Hahhahaha  

The blood samples will be taken by the pulmonologist and destroyed after the relevant tests has been done! Promise...


----------



## Ccoetzee

Howsit Guys

Just had a nice chat with @Silver about the study and thought I would provide you all with a bit more info. I got a tad too excited with the initial post and left out a few key points:


The man with the plan is Prof Guy Richards, he will be running the study, I'm just assisting where I can.
This will be a comparison of the inflammatory reaction associated with vaping VS a cigarette study done 24 years ago.
Personally, I have no financial or academic 'interest' in the study, I am merely curious and passionate about vaping! I know the Prof quite well and he asked me to assist in getting volunteers - probably after seeing me blow massive clouds. 
Wits University will be funding the study.
The reason behind the study is for the pulmonology community to better understand the potential benefits/dangers of vaping so that healthcare practitioners can improve their treatment and advice given to smokers and vapers. Hopefully advising their patients to stay away from stinkies, and to try vaping.

This is merely a pilot study to see if there is any indication of benefit or harm, afterward if it looks promising the study will be expanded to include more volunteers. I will speak to the prof and make sure we share the results of the study on the forum as they become available. 

Very excited at the prospect of a South African study potentially changing the population's view on vaping!

Feel free to pop me a message if you have any other questions.

Chris

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the chat and the extra info @Ccoetzee 
Hope the study goes well and that it turns out good for vaping

Great to hear that local studies of this nature are being performed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Schnitzel Frontier

Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> Just had a nice chat with @Silver about the study and thought I would provide you all with a bit more info. I got a tad too excited with the initial post and left out a few key points:
> 
> 
> The man with the plan is Prof Guy Richards, he will be running the study, I'm just assisting where I can.
> This will be a comparison of the inflammatory reaction associated with vaping VS a cigarette study done 24 years ago.
> Personally, I have no financial or academic 'interest' in the study, I am merely curious and passionate about vaping! I know the Prof quite well and he asked me to assist in getting volunteers - probably after seeing me blow massive clouds.
> Wits University will be funding the study.
> The reason behind the study is for the pulmonology community to better understand the potential benefits/dangers of vaping so that healthcare practitioners can improve their treatment and advice given to smokers and vapers. Hopefully advising their patients to stay away from stinkies, and to try vaping.
> 
> This is merely a pilot study to see if there is any indication of benefit or harm, afterward if it looks promising the study will be expanded to include more volunteers. I will speak to the prof and make sure we share the results of the study on the forum as they become available.
> 
> Very excited at the prospect of a South African study potentially changing the population's view on vaping!
> 
> Feel free to pop me a message if you have any other questions.
> 
> Chris




Hi Chris

This sounds like a great idea !!! Im a student at Wits University Medical School and I know of quite a few fellow students and colleagues who vape and may be interested in participating. Perhaps put up some volunteer posts and signage on the various Wits campuses as well for extra coverage. Please update me when you have official dates. 

Will PM you my email. 

Good luck


----------



## ivc_mixer

Please, o please tell me this is still going to happen! Would definitely participate!


----------



## Hooked

Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> 
> I've been on the forum for a while, started vaping about 2.5 years ago and I've never looked back, originally from Vape Town, now living in Joburg! I've mainly used the site for selling and buying vape goods, but now I need your help.
> 
> I work in the pharmaceutical industry as a medical scientific liaison and I meet with pulmonologists, cardiologists and internists across the country regularly. I was recently approached by a professor of pulmonology that saw me vaping and we started chatting about the pro's and con's of our habit.
> 
> He asked if I would be willing to assist him with a vaping study in my personal capacity, I agreed immediately!
> 
> In 1992 he did a study on stinkies that he wants to replicate with electronic cigarettes, the basic design involves abstaining from vaping for 12 hours (overnight) and then rocking up at the university the next morning where a few milliliters of your blood will be drawn and tested for inflammation markers. You are then put into a room with all the volunteers where you can vape as much as you want for 2 hours. The prof is still considering having non-vapers in the room whom he will also assess before and after.
> 
> After the vape session, blood will be drawn again and tested for the same markers to see if they increased to the same degree as with the stinkies. I think this is a pretty simple and awesome study to spot the differences between old and new nicotine delivery systems. And its proudly South African!
> 
> I hope to see a good response from the community, and I will include as many participants as possible! Please PM me your details (email and cell) and I will contact you early next year, the study is due to start at the end of February or the beginning of March.
> 
> I hope this is in the right section, please tell your friends about this. Mods please feel free to move it if I got it wrong!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Chris Coetzee


@Coetzee Hi Chris ...just curious...was the research conducted and if so, what were the results?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac

Damn! Would've liked to take part, but I'm a bit far away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

@Christos

WTH?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> @Christos
> 
> WTH?


Hello?


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> @Christos
> 
> WTH?


Oh must have been when the cat was walking on my phone

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## zadiac

Christos said:


> Oh must have been when the cat was walking on my phone



 Oh really?


----------



## Christos

zadiac said:


> Oh really?


Yup. Little bugger is all over my stuff...

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Ccoetzee said:


> Howsit Guys
> 
> Just had a nice chat with @Silver about the study and thought I would provide you all with a bit more info. I got a tad too excited with the initial post and left out a few key points:
> 
> 
> The man with the plan is Prof Guy Richards, he will be running the study, I'm just assisting where I can.
> This will be a comparison of the inflammatory reaction associated with vaping VS a cigarette study done 24 years ago.
> Personally, I have no financial or academic 'interest' in the study, I am merely curious and passionate about vaping! I know the Prof quite well and he asked me to assist in getting volunteers - probably after seeing me blow massive clouds.
> Wits University will be funding the study.
> The reason behind the study is for the pulmonology community to better understand the potential benefits/dangers of vaping so that healthcare practitioners can improve their treatment and advice given to smokers and vapers. Hopefully advising their patients to stay away from stinkies, and to try vaping.
> 
> This is merely a pilot study to see if there is any indication of benefit or harm, afterward if it looks promising the study will be expanded to include more volunteers. I will speak to the prof and make sure we share the results of the study on the forum as they become available.
> 
> Very excited at the prospect of a South African study potentially changing the population's view on vaping!
> 
> Feel free to pop me a message if you have any other questions.
> 
> Chris



This post just made my day!

Great to see a renowned establishment like Wits is taking the interest.

Very exciting times!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Did this ever materialise?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

